# Microsoft Surface rt Startup Error



## Popadeck (Jun 30, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am creating this thread with the intention of compiling any information related to the common _Microsoft Surface rt startup error_ which has plagued many Surface users. Since my Surface effectively broke down two days ago, I have spent many hours searching for a solution to this problem. Most solutions posted in threads suggest pressing a combination of various buttons (for a seemingly random amount of time) on the device or on the keyboard, and seem to only work for a small percentage of Surface users (presumably depending on the Surface model or slight variations in symptoms). 

I would like to weed out any 'solutions' which seem to be founded in superstition or 'hocus-pocus', and find out what procedures are _actually_ solving this problem.

*Please post:*
- Any plausible reasons as to why your Surface may have broken down and resulted in this startup error (including external environmental conditions, Windows updates, physical damage, etc.)
- Any other information pertaining to your specific case (period of time since last successful use, was the device powered on from a sleep state or from a shut down state?, etc.).
- Any attempted and successful approaches towards solving the problem.
- Advice from Microsoft or other credible sources.

*Problem:* When powering on a Surface rt, startup will not progress beyond featuring the 'Surface' logo. The circle which typically appears underneath the Surface logo (indicating that the OS is loading) does not appear.

*Attempted solutions:* 
1. _Prescribed by Microsoft:_ _Button Combination_
A) Hold down power button until Surface powers off
B) Press power button and hope for the best

2. _Prescribed by Microsoft: Surface USB Recovery_
A) While Surface is powered off, insert your USB drive (with Windows recovery image) into USB port
B) Press and hold the volume down rocker
C) Press and release the power button
D) When the Surface logo appears, release the volume rocker button
E) Surface will start the recovery software on the USB drive

3. Forum Suggestion: _Button Combination_
A) Hold down the "Fn" button for 5 seconds
B) _WITHOUT_ releasing the "Fn" key hold down the "F8" key for a further 5 seconds (this is the function key with the settings cog on it)
C) With your other hand tap the power button once

4. Forum Suggestion: _Button Combination_
A) While powered off, press and release the power button
B) When the Surface logo appears, tap the power button every 2 seconds.

5. Prescribed by Microsoft:_ Button Combination_
A) Turn on the Surface
B) As soon as you see the Surface logo, immediately turn off the surface by pressing and holding the power button
C) Repeat this two more times and the Surface should go into automatic repair mode

6. Forum Suggestion: _Button Combination_
A) Press and hold the volume up rocker and power button until the Surface turns on (and presumably sorts itself out)

7. Forum Suggestion: _Freeze Unit (Did not try)
_A) Place unit in freezer for a few hours.
B) Press power button

8. Personal Experimentation: _Recreate Conditions from Previous Successful Use_
A) Power on device in similar environmental conditions in which the Surface was recently launched successfully
*
Solution Variables:*
Some solutions suggest the following:
1. Remove all auxiliary devices (including micro SD cards) prior to proceeding with any approach.
2. Ensure that your battery is sufficiently charged.

Yes, I understand that this is a lengthy post, however, the purpose is to amalgamate all variables related to this pesky problem into one thread. I contacted a Microsoft technician today and explained the situation and the proposed solutions that I have tried, and he immediately requested that I send in my device for exchange. This, however, is unacceptable for me because:
1. I have over 20GB of files on my hard drive
2. I was using my Surface only 45 minutes earlier with no problem

Please provide any assistance, or personal anecdotes related to this issue!

Cheers!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

I own a Surface 2 and had suffered with similar issue as yours, tried everything I can and guess what.... I called the Tech Support and I was informed to return. I have transferred all my files into an external hard drive and most of them stayed in the cloud (Onedrive previously Skydrive), the new Surface 2 has resolved my issue. Sorry, if this is not the feedback/solution that you wanted to read, but this worked for me and never had a problem ever since. :grin:


----------



## Popadeck (Jun 30, 2014)

So, presumably you transferred your files to an external hard drive prior to the Surface malfunction? Or did you manage to recover the files afterwards?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes and Yes......


Popadeck said:


> So, presumably you transferred your files to an external hard drive prior to the Surface malfunction? Or did you manage to recover the files afterwards?


When I got my Surface 2 it came with free 250GB of cloud storage as well, I've had most of my files (personal and work) in the clouds and anything that I have left out in the hard drive, it was just a dup backup.
I'm big on backing up files because of the type of work that I do and got inspired to write this Article. :grin:


----------



## Popadeck (Jun 30, 2014)

Ah I see. Yeah, I am kicking myself because the night before my Surface crashed, I had thought about backing up some files. Needless to say, I had too much faith in the performance of my Microsoft product.

Typically with planned obsolescence, you at least get through your warranty until the product craps out on you. With this one, I only had 6 successful months with it. *Tear*


----------

